# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحكم بشبكتك وحجم سرعات من معك واسحبها لنفسك مع IP Net Checker v1.5.6.15

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 تحكم بشبكتك وحجم سرعات من معك واسحبها لنفسك مع IP Net Checker v1.5.6.15



InFo

  برنامج IP Net Checker v1.5.6.15 للتحكم فى شبكة  الانترنت مع السيريال ان هذا البرنامج العملاق فى مجاله وهو التحكم فى شبكة  الانترنت يمكنه ان يجعلك محترفا فى ذلك المجال وبكل سهولة ويسر فالبرنامج  ليس به اى عقبات وسهل فى التعامل فهو يظهر لك كل الايبيهات الخاصة بالشبكة  الخاصة بك فيمكنك ان تقطع عنهم الانترنت ويمكنك ان تحجم سرعتهم وتقسيمها  حتى لا يتباطئ الانترنت معك او مع اى احد معك على الشبكة ويمكنك ان تدخل  حواسب اصدقائك عن طريقه ايضا وفعل ما تريده بهم فهذا البرنامج يمكنك من  التواصل مع كل من معك على الشبكة لكن بالطبع يجب على من ستدخل الحاسب الخاص  به ان يوافق اولا فهذا البرنامج ليس برنامج اختراق حمل برنامج IP Net  Checker v1.5.6.15 واستمتع بجميع مزاياه الرائعه وتحكم فى شبكتك بكل سهولة  ويسر .

Screen



إثبات الإصدار

 

لمعرفة اذا كان حاسبك 32 Bit او 64 Bitاذا قمت بفتح الاداه وظهر مثل تلك الاعدادات فحاسبك 32 Bitواذا ظهر مثل تلك الاعدادات فحاسبك 64 Bitأولا لتحميل الاداة من هنا


هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل تفعيل البرنامج حتى لا يتوقف عن العمل
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/dqvcturi6tbm

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/x5t4kx7wsvnd

 -- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج x64
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/vn47vptu68kn


المصدر :- برنامج IP Net Checker v1.5.6.15 للتحكم بشبكات الانترنت وتقليل وزيادة سرعة الانترنت لمن معك بالشبكه


ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------

